# Which brand and where to get creosote-free pine tar?



## Vintageliving (Oct 22, 2009)

I have not been able to find creosote-free pine tar.

Does anyone know where to get it, and which brand it the healthiest?

Thanks very much!


----------



## HomekeepingGran (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a [ame]http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLR_enUS321US203&q=pine+tar+creosote]google search[/ame] which might answer your question, VintageLiving.  I need to check out the Pine Tar I bought locally, I guess.  It says 100% pine tar but I'm not sure that means anything.  Sigh.  More research.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 23, 2009)

This is all I've been able to find.....

http://www.noxudolusa.com/noxudolstore/ ... neTar.html

It's too expensive to be feasible.

Whether or not any creosote in the pine tar is harmful or not is up for debate.  Creosote is a suspected carcinogen, but most of the creosote studies have been done using creosote from coal tar, not pine tar.  It's a completely different substance.

There is suspicion that the whole 'creosote free' thing is a scare tactic started by a couple of people to drive customers to their product as opposed to someone elses.  After all, people have been using Pine Tar from the feed store in soap for years, slathering it on themselves for skin conditions, using it for horses and dogs, etc. without a problem.  

My grandfather (and a lot of other people) put pine tar on every wound he got (some quite nasty) and used horse liniment on sore muscles from the time he was a small boy.  He died at age 97 when he slipped on the ice shoveling snow and hit his head.  So take the 'creosote' thing with a grain of salt.


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 23, 2009)

SilverMaple, I had bookmarked that site, planning to contact them. Perhaps I missed it, but I don't see anything on their site about "creosote-free".  I'm guessing the shipping fees will make their pine tar too expensive for my budget.

I, too, have only been able to find coal tar reports.

Thanks for posting about your grandfather's use of pine tar. I'm guessing his generation could tell us a lot about homemade things.

ETA: Found pine tar at a local, privately owned hardware store. Bickmore brand.


----------



## scrubbie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Pine Tar*

This is what I found
http://forums.debbiemay.com/index.php?/ ... -pine-tar/
Does anyone know of a cheaper creoste free product?


----------



## PatrioticMom90 (Dec 15, 2022)

SilverMaple said:


> This is all I've been able to find.....
> 
> http://www.noxudolusa.com/noxudolstore/ ... neTar.html
> 
> ...


Hello, I tried clicking on your link to read it, but unfortunately, it no longer exists. Could you possibly detail what you found about creosote in pine tar? Thank you.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi @PatrioticMom90 - the last post in this thread was almost 11 years ago, and none of the members in this thread have been active on SMF since that time (you can see that by hovering over their name). You will probably get more responses if you start a new thread to ask your questions about pine tar.  You can also find information about it here. That site is run by @DeeAnna, SMF's resident chemist.

Meanwhile, welcome to SMF - we are so glad you joined us! Please introduce yourself in the Introduction forum if you haven't already.


----------



## Dan9250 (Dec 16, 2022)

I found this brand available at this site and also on Amazon.
https://support.jamestowndistributors.com/hc/en-us/articles/360015933874-Creosote-in-pine-tar


----------

